# Can 18 year-olds test drive cars at the VW dealerships??



## thisguy (Aug 28, 2000)

I mean if I am serious about getting a new car? Or do they usually require minimum ages?
THanks
Ian


----------



## idale (Jan 12, 2001)

*Re: Can 18 year-olds test drive cars at the VW dealerships?? (Juicejetta3)*

The age at which you're able to sign legally-binding contracts is 18. As for whether they can get in trouble for talking to you, I have no clue, but you certainly couldn't buy a car on your own until you're 18 (have to have your parents/guardians there to cosign).
I was 19 when I test drove (alone, twice) a Passat, and 20 when I bought my Variant. I don't think I did anything at 18, but 19's close.
If you seem serious about it, then I don't see why most dealerships wouldn't let you take at least a supervised test drive. These days, you can't tell just how much this young person walking in might have on them. Might be able to buy a D1 in cash.


----------



## 99ventovr6 (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: Can 18 year-olds test drive cars at the VW dealerships?? (thisguy)*

Had the same thing happen to me. Wouldn't even discuss the price without my parents. Although I went to the Volvo delearship and tested a 2001 S60 T5 manual w/o even showing him my liscense, so you should go to a Volvo dealership! Those S60's are pretty cool.


----------



## boostn (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: Can 18 year-olds test drive cars at the VW dealerships?? (99ventovr6)*

i walked into my dealership. it was my second time to speak with this salesmen. i was with my friend who is also 20. he gave me the keys and said come back when your done and let me know what you think. i was like damn!


----------



## landrumdh (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: Can 18 year-olds test drive cars at the VW dealerships?? (thisguy)*

technically but the dealership can deny you a test drive if they feel like it. Some are good some aren't. I always went along with my dad and they would let us take the car out ourselves.


----------



## candywhitepassat (Jan 14, 2001)

*Re: Can 18 year-olds test drive cars at the VW dealerships?? (idale)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The age at which you're able to sign legally-binding contracts is 18. As for whether they can get in trouble for talking to you, I have no clue, but you certainly couldn't buy a car on your own until you're 18 (have to have your parents/guardians there to cosign).[HR][/HR]​What if you have cash?
I'm not sure about new cars, but when I bought the Mercedes, I didn't need my parents with me.


----------



## wolfsburger (Jun 4, 2001)

*Re: Can 18 year-olds test drive cars at the VW dealerships?? (candyweißpassat)*

The dealership that I got my VW from wouldn't talk price or anything without my parents (I'm 17). Once they came they said we could talk and my dad could take it out for a test drive (I couldn't drive it off the lot, but I could switch with my dad once we left the lot). 
A local dealer where I got my other car from (they know my parents well) let me take a car out for a drive by myself and gave me prices. I was really happy with that, although I'll be 18 soon so it won;'t matter too much longer.


----------



## matt007 (May 15, 2001)

*shrug* I've never been denied a test drive, regardless of my age.


----------



## ghostrider (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: Can 18 year-olds test drive cars at the VW dealerships?? (matt007)*

heeheehee... 
i went to the stealership with no intention of buying a car... so i end up driving a 97 gti vr driver's edition..... jesus.. salesman sat in the back and i took it past 100mph on the freeway with my best friend in the passenger seat... also did a MEAN midway 1st gear burnout... 18 years young.
peace out
eric


----------



## GreyFox422 (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: Can 18 year-olds test drive cars at the VW dealerships?? (thisguy)*

I work at a dealership in VA. But don't hate.
Yes, in VA someone can test drive a car that is under 16 as long as a sales person goes along. Getting a younger sales person may be to your advantage, he/she would be more willing to let you open the car up. 
BUT, unless the 18 (or younger) year old doesn't express that his/her parents are going to be in on the deal, then we don't take the customer is seriously.
Just food for thought! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ChrisMD (Jun 15, 2001)

*Re: Can 18 year-olds test drive cars at the VW dealerships?? (GreyFox422)*

quote:[HR][/HR]BUT, unless the 18 (or younger) year old doesn't express that his/her parents are going to be in on the deal, then we don't take the customer is seriously.
Just food for thought! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​No, not http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
What dealership is it where you work? I sure as hell want to avoid them. I got extremely pissed off at a certain dealer (nameless, I don't want to be sued) because they treated me like I was just some punk looking to joyride in a new car. Frankly if I was going to joyride I would not show up at a Volkswagen dealer. The salesman treated me with total indifference like I was wasting his time. He reluctantly got the keys for a test drive but insisted on going with me.
On the other hand, Fitzgerald wanted to actually sell me a car and showed me the same respect they would show long-time customers. I recently went there for the car's first service and the service dept treated me the same way.
So http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to the dealers like Fitzgerald. The others need to realize that 18-20 year olds can afford new cars without Mommy and Daddy's help. Treat us like dirt and I promise we'll walk out, never to return.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

*Re: Can 18 year-olds test drive cars at the VW dealerships?? (GreyFox422)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Yes, in VA someone can test drive a car that is under 16 as long as a sales person goes along. [HR][/HR]​You do realize the legal driving age is 16... Unless you let people with learner's permits drive with a salesman, which is possible I guess.


----------



## hadagolf (Sep 1, 2001)

*Re: Can 18 year-olds test drive cars at the VW dealerships?? (idburns)*

When I was 15 or 16, I went to the VW dealer with my older brother. We were approached by a nice man with a fine german accent, and he let me in a beetle, and I had my eyes set on this lovely SS Camaro, which he told me the price for. He also told me all the specs on the beetle (which i already knew) and actually tried to pressure me into a test drive. I didn't even have my license yet, nor was in the process of getting one!! But he gave me his card, I gave him a phony smile and my weak handshake, and off into the beater that we came in.


----------



## eightvalvejettacarat (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: Can 18 year-olds test drive cars at the VW dealerships?? (hadagolf)*

yea ... gotta be 18


----------



## vwtechnician (Apr 30, 2000)

*Re: Can 18 year-olds test drive cars at the VW dealerships?? (eightvalvejettacarat)*

It all depends on the dealership and their insurance coverages. Many are like car rental companies. You need to be 21 and in some cases 25. Most dealers I believe are 18 to test drive with the salesman and 21 to test drive without one. Thats how are dealer is. Except if you want to test drive the Porsches. You have to have proof of appropriate insurance. and confirmation that you are financable.


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

*Re: Can 18 year-olds test drive cars at the VW dealerships?? (hadagolf)*

IT all depends on the dealership. Also, different salespeople will deal with people differently. At some dealerships, the sales people are told to give everyone who walks in the door a test ride, others have differently policies.


----------

